# Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...



## Veriquitas (7. Mai 2010)

*Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Mir geht es um das Thema das Menschen sich ständig bekämpfen müssen ob im Alltag ist oder irgendwo im Krieg spielt keine Rolle. Neid,Hass,Rassenunterschiede oder sonstwas. Würden wir aufhören zu existieren wenn es nicht so wäre, eure Meinung ist gefragt.


----------



## Axi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ich glaube nicht das wir aufhören würden zu existieren, aber gewisse Leute würden aus solchen sachen keinen Profit mehr schlagen können...
Bei den Themen Krieg und Machtstreben hängt viel mehr dahinter als man im ersten Moment auch vielleicht sieht.

Wie kommst du denn darauf? Und was ist deine Meinung dazu?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Axi schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Und was ist deine Meinung dazu?


 
Das wäre interessant zu erfahren...

@topic:
Wenn der erste Teilsatz des letzten Satzes des Eingangsposts eine Frage darstellen soll, ist meine Antwort darauf: Nein.


----------



## herethic (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Überall wo es verschiedene Positionen gibt kann es zu einem Konflikt kommen.

Die,die Französisch in der Schule gewählt haben,könnten sich mit den Lateiner bekriegen.

Audi-gegen Opfelfahrer.

Minerallwasser-gegen Leitungswassertrinker etc.

Ich glaube nicht das wir aufhören würden zu existieren,aber ich glaube wenn es in der Vergangenheit keine Kreige gegeben hätte,würde heute die ganze Welt nur so vor Krieg platzen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Wir würden nicht aufhören, zu existieren, wenn es so wäre, ABER: wenn es so wäre, dann wäre das der Beweis, dass die Menschheit ganz offenbar nicht mehr existiert 

Einen Zustand, in dem alle zufrieden sind, kann es nicht geben, ohne die Dinge, die den Menschen menschlich machen, irgendwie abzustellen zB per Gehirnwäsche. 

Auch wenn jeder materiall alles haben könnte und in Sekundenschnelle jeden Ort der Welt ereichen könnte, wird dann immer den geben, der nicht den Partner/Freund findet, den er haben will, oder der unzufrieden ist, weil jemand irgendwas besser kann als er selbst. Auch beruflich: das geht natürlich nicht, dass jeder jeden Beruf jederzeit wahrnehmen darf. Es wird immer so sein, dass der eine lieber nen Bürojob hätte, der andere lieber draußen arbeiten würde, der nächste hätte gern mehr zu sagen, der nächste lieber weniger usw. , und auch wird es einfach immer Leute geben, die gerne anderen Schaden zufügen möchten. 

Und auch wenn die Konflikte weltweit auf einem extrem niedrigen Niveau sind und es zB keine Körperverletzungen mehr gibt: dann wird es halt schon was GANZ schlimmes sein, wenn man einen einfach nur anschreit - das wird dann relativ gesehen genauso schlimm sein wie für uns heute ein Mord... und wenn die Leute sich nicht mal mehr anschreien, dann wird es halt extrem schlimm sein, wenn man zB jemandem nicht die Türe aufhält oder so... daran wird ein "opfer" dann zerbrechen und sein Leben lang leiden  


Spontan fällt mir dazu auch eine Folge von Star Trek, bei dem die Crew auf einem vermeintlichen Paradis-Planeten landet - was die nicht wissen: dort ist ALLES verboten, was ansatzweise Schaden verursachen kann. Wesley Crusher gerät bei einem Ballspiel auf den Rasen und weiß natürlich nix von den Gesetzen, das Betreten des rasens hat ein Todenurteil zu Folge... jetzt wird ach klar, warum es keinerlei Strit und Gewalt auf dem Planeten gibt... Star Trek; The Next Generation; Das Gesetz der Edo (Justice)


----------



## hempsmoker (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Wenn das alles so wäre wie du es beschreibst, und wenn ich dann noch dein Star Trek Vergleich weiterführe, dann wären wir die Borg .


----------



## Xerxes300 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Wenn es kein Neid,Hass,Mord,Krieg,etc etc... geben würde wär der Mensch nicht der Mensch das liegt einfach in unserer Natur, schon in den ältesten Skeletten wurden Spärspitzen gefunden, zu der Frage ob wir dann noch exitieren würden ?   Weiß nicht wir würden vieleicht an Überbevölkerung verrecken


----------



## Axi (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Herbboy schrieb:


> ...
> Und auch wenn die Konflikte weltweit auf einem extrem niedrigen Niveau sind und es zB keine Körperverletzungen mehr gibt: dann wird es halt schon was GANZ schlimmes sein, wenn man einen einfach nur anschreit - das wird dann relativ gesehen genauso schlimm sein wie für uns heute ein Mord... und wenn die Leute sich nicht mal mehr anschreien, dann wird es halt extrem schlimm sein, wenn man zB jemandem nicht die Türe aufhält oder so... daran wird ein "opfer" dann zerbrechen und sein Leben lang leiden
> ...



Wie so ziemlich alles relativ schlimm sein kann. Es kommt immer darauf an wie man etwas betrachtet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Einen Zustand, in dem alle zufrieden sind, kann es nicht geben, ohne die Dinge, die den Menschen menschlich machen, irgendwie abzustellen zB per Gehirnwäsche.



Es geht ja nicht darum, dass alle zufrieden sind - es geht nur darum, dass niemand seine Unzufriedenheit am anderen auslässt. Das scheint zwar mit dieser Menschheit, nicht aber theoretisch unmöglich.

Star Trek bzw. zumindest die Föderation in sich ist somit ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Kein Krieg und (quasi) keien Gewalt sind bereits erfüllt, die dokumentierten Fälle von exzessivem Machtstreben sind sehr selten. D.h. nicht, dass alle zufrieden sind - aber alle haben eingesehen, dass sich ihre Unzufriedenheit durch Gewalt nicht beseitigen lässt.

Aber Star Trek lässt sich leider nicht auf die Realität übertragen 
Hier funktionieren weder Phaser noch Schilde noch Warp-Antriebe noch Kommunismus. (siehe parallel Thread)


----------



## Nuklon (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ich definiere anders herum.Wachstum ist nicht undenlich. Die Welt ist aufgeteilt udn neues kann man nur erschaffen in dem altes zerstört. 

Das Machtstreben ist ein Form des Ausdrucks von Überlebenswillen. Andere Arbeiten bis zum umfallen oder halten Teamwork für besser und einige brauchen die Sicherheit ganz oben sein zu wollen.

In dem Sinne finde ich das Krieg und Machtbestreben zwar "gute" Kombinationen sind und oft zusammen auftreten aber in Wahrheit relativ unabhängig sind. Machtmenschen können sich durchaus für Frieden einsetzen.

Deine Frage nun ob sie für den Erhalt der Menschheit wichtig sind? Ich habe bisher nichts anderes kennengelernt. Alle Gesellschaftsbeispiele sind an diesen Menschen gescheitert (Sozialismus, Die griechische Kultur, Demokratie himself)
Die Utopie des besseren Zusammenlebens bedingt einen höheren Willen aller sein Leben selbst gestalten zu wollen. 
In dem Sinne sind sie nötig, lassen uns aber nicht wirklich Alternativen testen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Axi schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn darauf? Und was ist deine Meinung dazu?



Mir sagte mal jemand vor ungefähr 11 Jahren ein Wissenschaftler hat das behauptet und dazu gibt es auch ein Buch. Es handelt davon das man als Mensch ohne Konflikte sterben würde oder wie auch immer, wie das Buch heisst kann ich net sagen ist zu lange her. Ich bin der Meinung der Mensch braucht immer einen Feind und Dinge gegen die er bekämpfen muss sonst würde er verwahrlosen. Aus meiner Sicht würde das aber heissen das wir alle irgendwann am Abgrund stehen und in einem Endzeitszenario leben. Wenn jemand weiss wie das Buch heisst könnte er sich ja mal zu Wort melden.


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

gewalt erzeugt immer gegengewalt! 

zu glauben, dadurch würde irgendetwas produktiv herangetrieben werden, ist einer der großen irrglauben seit jeher (produktiv höchstens im negativsten sinne von absoluter vernichtung und ausrottung). durch dieses herrschaftsdenken mit dem dadurch verbundenen machtstreben, ist es, u.a. soweit gekommen, dass die schere zwischen arm und reich immer größer wird. reiche werden reicher, meistens auf kosten der menschen, die ohnehin bereits ums nackte überleben kämpfen müssen (hunger, krieg, elend, krankheit), arme immer ärmer.

läuft es so weiter wie bisher, wage ich zu behaupten, dass sich die menschheit in absehbarer zeit selbst endgültig von der oberfläche des planeten befördern wird. vielleicht liegt es wirklich in der natur des menschen, sich selbst zu vernichten? für die erde an sich gäbe es kaum eine bessere lösung! traurig dabei ist nur, dass bei diesem selbstzerstörungstrieb und machtkampf des menschen, unzählige tiere, pflanzen, lebensformen in mitleidenschaft gezogen und für immer ausgelöscht werden. 

alles leben auf unserem planeten würde gut, mit sicherheit sogar um einiges besser, ohne jeden einzelnen menschen funktionieren!


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Nach unserem heutigen denken ist Konflikt nicht mit Gewalt gleich zu setzen.
Ich denke das es durchaus ohne Gewalt, aber nie ohne Konflikt klappen kann.
Wäre auch irgendwie langweilig.
Und ich hoffe das noch genug von uns und dem Planeten übrig ist bis alle das kapiert haben.


----------



## stefan.net82 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

schon wahr, aber konflikte sind und waren meistens die ursache von gewalt, krieg und totaler vernichtung...mir wäre es auch lieber, selbst in 1000 jahren noch menschen auf der erde zu begegnen, wenn ich es könnte. es sind ja nicht alle solche gewaltverherrlichenden, zerstörerischen wesen. manche denken auch anders, was konflikte, macht und gewalt betrifft...


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Und genau da sollte eigentlich der Verstand Einsetzen.
Nur weil man anderer Meinung ist braucht man sich nicht den Schädel einschlagen.
Ansonsten hätte ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Hälfte aller Leute die ich kenne abgeschlachtet.

In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir ein Zitat aus Spiderman ein:
Aus großer Kraft ( oder Macht) entspringt eine große Verantwortung.
Leider halten sich nicht alle dran.


----------



## DAkuma (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ohne Krieg oder Gewalt gäbe es die Menschheit entweder heute nicht oder wir wären technisch nicht so weit.

Warum gewalt? weil ohne gewalt der mensch kein Tier hätte töten können um sich zu ernähren.

Warum krieg? Krieg fördert die technologische Entwicklung, viele techniken werden immer erst für das Militär entwickelt und dann Zivil. Das Internet war auch nie dafür gedacht was es heute ist und wurde auch nicht fürs zivile entwickelt.

Ob man das jetzt als gut oder böse sieht, ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Und du glaubst uns ginge es schlechter wenn wir noch auf den Bäumen wohnen würden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Mir sagte mal jemand vor ungefähr 11 Jahren ein Wissenschaftler hat das behauptet und dazu gibt es auch ein Buch. Es handelt davon das man als Mensch ohne Konflikte sterben würde oder wie auch immer, wie das Buch heisst kann ich net sagen ist zu lange her. Ich bin der Meinung der Mensch braucht immer einen Feind und Dinge gegen die er bekämpfen muss sonst würde er verwahrlosen. Aus meiner Sicht würde das aber heissen das wir alle irgendwann am Abgrund stehen und in einem Endzeitszenario leben. Wenn jemand weiss wie das Buch heisst könnte er sich ja mal zu Wort melden.



Die Tatsache, dass es sowas wie Zivilisation gibt (also den Verzicht auf gegenseitige Gewalt zugunsten eines gewissen Kooperationsniveaus) zeigt, dass eine Entwicklung weg vom Abgrund möglich ist. Es könnte allenfalls sein, dass irgendwann ein Punkt kommt, an dem eine weitere Konfliktminimierung nicht mehr möglich ist, aber mir würden keine Anzeichen dafür einfallen und die derzeitige Welt lässt defininitiv noch viel Raum für Optimierungen.





DAkuma schrieb:


> Warum krieg? Krieg fördert die technologische Entwicklung, viele techniken werden immer erst für das Militär entwickelt und dann Zivil. Das Internet war auch nie dafür gedacht was es heute ist und wurde auch nicht fürs zivile entwickelt.



Diese oft geäußerte Sichtweise ist imho durch mehrere Faktoren stark verzerrt bis falsch:

- Zu jedem Zeitpunkt in der Geschichte hatte das Militär mit Abstand die umfangreichsten ungebundenen Finanzmittel zur Verfügung. Das macht es leicht, viele Entwicklungen zu unterstützen. Hätte man das Geld in die Verantwortung anderer gegeben, wäre ggf. das gleiche möglich gewesen - bzw. sogar noch mehr, denn die z.T. enormen Investitionen in stehende Heere hätten zusätzlich in Fortschritt investiert werden können. Von dem entfallenden Rückschritt, den militärische Einsätze nach sich ziehen, ganz zu schweigen.

- Zumindest in den letzten Jahrhunderten wurden die wenigestens Entwicklungen, die gemeinhin in diesem Kontext genannt werden, im Auftrage des Militärs entwickelt. Nur die Weiterentwicklung eines bestehenden Konzeptes zur Großserienreife wurde auf Initiative des Militärs betrieben - weil nur dieses Mittel im Überfluß erhielt. (s.o.)

- technologischer Fortschritt wird oft an militärisch geprägten Maßstäben gemessen. Z.B. werden Fortschritte im Transportwesen an der Geschwindigkeit gemessen. Nicht aber an der Verfügbarkeit für die Allgemeinheit oder die Effizienz, was für den zivilen Nutzen viel wichtigere Eigenschaften wären.

- Nachteile der militärischen Entwicklung für die Zivilgesellschaft bleiben unberücksichtigt.

Beispiel:
Kernenergie.
Die grundlegende Forschung zur Kernspaltung wurde von nicht-militärischen Grundlagenwissenschaftlern nahezu vervollständigt, soweit ihnen das in ihren beschränkten Möglichkeiten möglich war. Die "technologische Entwicklung" zur erfolgreichen Kettenreaktion war dann, ohne alzu große intellektuelle Hürden, möglich, nachdem das Militär seinen gigantischen Etat zur Verfühgung stellte - und das ganze wurde zur "militärischen Entwicklung". Dass es ein "Fortschritt" war, wird aus den militärischen Erfolgen hergeleitet, die Kernwaffen ermöglichten. Zu guter letzt wurde -wiederum mit militärischen Budgets- die Entwicklung größerer Reaktoren forciert. Forschungsziel primär: Erbrüten von Kernwaffenmaterial. Zivile Stromversorgung, wegen der das ganze als "Bereicherung" bezeichnet wird, war ein Abfallprodukt und diese Tatsache hat uns z.B. Tschernobyl eingebracht. (einer der Gründe, warum die RBMK kein vernünftiges Containment haben, ist der freie Zugang zu den Brennstäben wärend des Betriebes für optimale Brutergebnisse)
Die gesamte Technologie hat zudem militärisch irrelevante, aber zivilgesellschaftlich extrem problematische Langzeitausgaben zur Folge, die vermutlich jeden nutzen weit übersteigen.

In einem Gegenzenario hätte die Gesellschaft z.B. die gleichen Summen in die Entwicklung moderner Wellen- und Windkraftwerke und Energiespartechniken investiert und in den 50er bis 70er Jahren eine vergleichbare Stromversorgung auf Basis erneuerbarer Energien aufgebaut...


Beispiel 2:
~20-40% der Gründe für die schlechten Zustände in den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion. Das Wettrüsten mit dem Westen.

Imho stellt die Konzentration auf Krieg eine klare Bremse des Fortschrittes dar.


----------



## Icejester (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese oft geäußerte Sichtweise ist imho durch mehrere Faktoren stark verzerrt bis falsch:
> 
> - Zu jedem Zeitpunkt in der Geschichte hatte das Militär mit Abstand die umfangreichsten ungebundenen Finanzmittel zur Verfügung. Das macht es leicht, viele Entwicklungen zu unterstützen. Hätte man das Geld in die Verantwortung anderer gegeben, wäre ggf. das gleiche möglich gewesen - bzw. sogar noch mehr, denn die z.T. enormen Investitionen in stehende Heere hätten zusätzlich in Fortschritt investiert werden können. Von dem entfallenden Rückschritt, den militärische Einsätze nach sich ziehen, ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...



Nein, DAkuma hat hier durchaus recht. Einige der bahnbrechendsten Innovationen wurden in der gesamten Menschheitsgeschichte in einem militärischen Kontext gemacht. Wenn man alleine mal daran denkt, welche Erfindungen nur schon in der relativ kurzen Zeit des 2. Weltkrieges aus blanker Not gemacht wurden, und wie lange so etwas (mangels Notwendigkeit) in Friedenszeiten gedauert hätte, sollte einem das schon augenblicklich einleuchten.

Die Sache ist ja auch die, daß ohne militärische Konflikte niemals jemand es plözlich für erstrebenswert gehalten hätte, ein härteres Metall als ein Anderer herzustellen. Wofür auch? Wenn ich mich nicht gegen die Waffen meines Gegners durchsetzen muß, muß ich auch keine Energie darauf verschwenden, etwas mächtigeres herzustellen. Für zivile Anwendungen ist sowas in der Regel eher unerheblich, weil zivile Komplementärtechnologien fehlen.



> Beispiel 2:
> ~20-40% der Gründe für die schlechten Zustände in den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion. Das Wettrüsten mit dem Westen.
> 
> Imho stellt die Konzentration auf Krieg eine klare Bremse des Fortschrittes dar.



 Den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion als etwas schlechtes verkaufen zu wollen, ist schon abenteuerlich.


----------



## DAkuma (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Und du glaubst uns ginge es schlechter wenn wir noch auf den Bäumen wohnen würden?



Kontext nicht verstanden, ohne gewalt,kampf,krieg wären wir nicht so weit wie heute. Das ist ein fakt den man nicht abstreiten kann.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese oft geäußerte Sichtweise ist imho durch mehrere Faktoren stark verzerrt bis falsch:
> 
> [.....................]
> In einem Gegenzenario hätte die Gesellschaft z.B. die gleichen Summen in die Entwicklung moderner Wellen- und Windkraftwerke und Energiespartechniken investiert und in den 50er bis 70er Jahren eine vergleichbare Stromversorgung auf Basis erneuerbarer Energien aufgebaut...



Diese ansicht ist imo richtig, ohne das Militär hätten wir auch keine AKWs. Die 2 Atombomben im 2.WK waren nur Prototypen. 

Unsere autobahnen gibt es nur wegen einem Militärischem zweck,dafür waren sie gedacht, zum schnellen transport von militäreinheiten.

Für Regenerative Stromquellen sind vorraussetzungen nötig, die damals nicht gegeben waren, sei es material,geld oder ähnliches. Damals war vieles nicht so bekannt wie heute.
Und es warum es nicht in den 50er bis 70er gemacht wurde ist einfach, geld, genauso wie heute wird nichts ohne den hintergedanken geld gemacht. damals wären solche stromquellen noch unwirtschaftlicher gewesen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beispiel 2:
> ~20-40% der Gründe für die schlechten Zustände in den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion. Das Wettrüsten mit dem Westen.
> 
> Imho stellt die Konzentration auf Krieg eine klare Bremse des Fortschrittes dar.



Du ziehst jetzt aber nicht wirklich einen Rückschluss von Schlechten zuständen in einem Nicht funktionierendem Regime auf den technischen Fortschritt oder?

nehmen wir es genau hat sich in den letzten jahrzehnten nicht viel geändert in der technik. Mit den finanziellen mitteln die eine USA in ihr militär-eta steckt könnte man der NASA mehr als nur ein wenig geld zustecken. warum es nicht gemacht wird ist hier genauso einfach, der gewinn ist zu gering, es bringt kein geld.


----------



## Sash (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

mal was anderes, gab da mal eine nette simpsons folge, wo lisa es irgendwie geschafft hatte das ALLE waffen auf der erde vernichtet wurden. kurz darauf kamen die 2 aliens an, sahen das wir wehrlos sind und hatten uns versklavt. bis einer auf die idee kam und nen basi mit nem nagel drin als waffe erhoben hatte... ist was wahres dran, wir brauchen den ganzen sch*** um zu lernen, für die technik usw...


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Kontext nicht verstanden, ohne gewalt,kampf,krieg wären wir nicht so weit wie heute. Das ist ein fakt den man nicht abstreiten kann.


Mir ist schon klar was du meinst,und da stimme ich dir auch zu.
Was ich meine ob es uns schlechter ginge wenn wir nicht so weit wären.
Aber so wie ich unsere Rasse einschätze würden wir uns sogar um den Baum streiten auf dem wir sitzen.


----------



## DAkuma (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar was du meinst,und da stimme ich dir auch zu.
> Was ich meine ob es uns schlechter ginge wenn wir nicht so weit wären.
> Aber so wie ich unsere Rasse einschätze würden wir uns sogar um den Baum streiten auf dem wir sitzen.



nehmen wir mal an die Menschen vor XXXX Tausend Jahren, hätten nicht gejagt oder getötet. Hätte man das gelassen würden es heute vielleicht keine Menschen mehr geben.

Was ich damit sagen will, der kampf dieser art liegt in der Natur des Menschen, die Menschen werden immer einen Kampf führen, nur die art des kampfes ändert sich.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ja,aber früher haben wir gekämpft um zu überleben.
Wofür kämfen wir heute?
Ich glaub irgendwie sind uns die Ideale abhanden gekommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

wieso gibt es wohl krieg? wegen geld, genau.
Es MUSS immer irgendwo krieg geben, sonst hätte die Rüstungsindustrie ja keine käufer mehr. Schmutziges geld ist das, aber solange es geld gibt, nutzt man dann noch den Glauben der Menschen schamlos aus, um noch mehr geld zu machen 
Ist traurig, aber vermutlich nicht zu unterbinden...


----------



## DAkuma (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja,aber früher haben wir gekämpft um zu überleben.
> Wofür kämfen wir heute?
> Ich glaub irgendwie sind uns die Ideale abhanden gekommen.



Suchs dir aus, Macht,Geld, Religiöse ansichten, Freiheit, usw. eigentlich die selben gründe wie seit mindestens 2000 Jahren.

Ideale sind nicht abhanden gekommen, sie bedeuten nur nichts mehr in der Welt, da man als idealist sehr schnell mundtot gemacht wird bzw. es immer nur die Ideale derjenigen zählen die Geld oder Macht haben.

Sowas wie gut,böse,moral,gerechtigkeit existiert in der Politischen welt der heutigen zeit eher nicht, wenn es noch so gäbe,wären es mindestens ein Dutzend Länder die man erstmal überrennen müsste und die Diktaturen dort entfernen müsste.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja,aber früher haben wir gekämpft um zu überleben.
> Wofür kämfen wir heute?
> Ich glaub irgendwie sind uns die Ideale abhanden gekommen.


 

Also, WIR Durchschnittbürger in D kämpfen an sich nur noch um das beste Schnäppchen und freuen uns dann wie bescheuert, als hätten wir grad die Existenz unserer 4-köpfigen Familie gesichert... 


Aber historisch sind fast sehr viele wichtige Erfindungen nur durch Krieg, die Angst vor Krieg oder einfach nur "mächtiger sein wollen" entstanden bzw. so früh entstanden. Teils auch ganz simple Dinge, die gar nicht direkt mit Gewalt zu tun haben - zB denken wir mal an das Radar. Das wäre ohne Militär nie so früh entwickelt worden, heute wäre normaler Flugverkehr damit undenkbar - und aus dem gleichen Bereich zb die Transponder, mit denen die Flugzeuge dann zu identifizieren sind inkl. Kollisionswarnungsautomatiken. 


Ein - sinngemäß - sehr passender Spruch bei Civilization 4 (beim Erkunden einer neuen Technologie wird dort immer ein historisches, meist weises Zitat aufgesagt wird): "Nur von unseren Feinden lernen wir, wie man hohe Mauer baut." => das ist gleich doppelt "clever", denn einmal ist damit gemeint, dass man ohne Angst vor einem Feind niemals (so schnell) gelernt hätte, stabile Mauern und somit auch größere Gebäude zu bauen, und zum anderen ist aber auch "philosophisch", dass man aus Angst vor einem _vermeintlichen_ Feind sich auch vor dessen Kultur abschottet durch eine Mauer im Kopf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nein, DAkuma hat hier durchaus recht. Einige der bahnbrechendsten Innovationen wurden in der gesamten Menschheitsgeschichte in einem militärischen Kontext gemacht. Wenn man alleine mal daran denkt, welche Erfindungen nur schon in der relativ kurzen Zeit des 2. Weltkrieges aus blanker Not gemacht wurden, und wie lange so etwas (mangels Notwendigkeit) in Friedenszeiten gedauert hätte, sollte einem das schon augenblicklich einleuchten.



Ich bin gespannt, an welche du da denkst, die ausschließlich aufgrund des Krieges entdeckt wurden und zivil auch einen Sinn hatten.
("mangels Notwendigkeit" zeigt übrigens auf, dass die Art, wie entwickelt wurde, an den zivieln Notwendigkeiten vorbei ging. Davon abgesehen s.o&u)



> Die Sache ist ja auch die, daß ohne militärische Konflikte niemals jemand es plözlich für erstrebenswert gehalten hätte, ein härteres Metall als ein Anderer herzustellen. Wofür auch?



Werkzeug. Später auch z.B. landwirtschaftliche Geräte und Maschienen.



> Den Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion als etwas schlechtes verkaufen zu wollen, ist schon abenteuerlich.



Aus Sicht der Sowjetunion war er das aber 
Und umgedreht wird ein Schuh draus: Wenn es für den Westen gut war, dass die Sowjetunion gerüstet hat, dann ist das wohl ein klares Argument dafür, dass man es selbst sein lassen sollte. (gäbe es keine Kriege...)




DAkuma schrieb:


> Unsere autobahnen gibt es nur wegen einem Militärischem zweck,dafür waren sie gedacht, zum schnellen transport von militäreinheiten.



Und bis heute stellt man regelmäßig fest, dass ein entsprechend ausgebautes Netz schneller Zugverbindungen die bessere Lösung wäre, im Vergleich zum extrem kostenaufwändigen Individualverkehr, der nur solange überhaupt akzeptabel war, wie er militärischen Abfall (in Friedenszeiten nutzlose Autobahnen) verwenden kann.



> ...sind vorraussetzungen nötig, die damals nicht gegeben waren, sei es material,geld oder ähnliches.



Material, Geld und Ähnliches war gegeben. Es war nur in der Hand des Militärs (genau wie heute, wenn man die Mittel betrachtet, die nicht für Unterhalt bestehender Dinge draufgehen). Und deswegen wurde es Dinge investiert, die in erster Linie militärisch Sinn machen - nicht in Dinge mit hohem zivilem Nutzen.



> Du ziehst jetzt aber nicht wirklich einen Rückschluss von Schlechten zuständen in einem Nicht funktionierendem Regime auf den technischen Fortschritt oder?



Ich ziehe einen Rückschluss von fehlendem zivilen technologischen Fortschritt aufgrund fehlender Mittel zu hohen Ausgaben für militärische Entwicklung und Instandhaltung. Der Übersichtlichkeit halber wählte ich ein räumlich und zeitlich relativ geschlossenes System.



> Mit den finanziellen mitteln die eine USA in ihr militär-eta steckt könnte man der NASA mehr als nur ein wenig geld zustecken. warum es nicht gemacht wird ist hier genauso einfach, der gewinn ist zu gering, es bringt kein geld.



Abgesehen davon, dass die NASA aus militärischen Wurzeln stammt (und die jeweiligen Quellen von Konzepten, Finanzmitteln und Zwecken eine Betrachtung für sich wären):
Die Investion ins Militär bringt nicht wenig Gewinn, sondern gar keinen. Es mag schwer sein, den Nutzen eines Forschungssatelliten zu vermitteln. Aber der Nutzen einer B2 für die Zivilgesellschaft ist und bleibt 0. Alles andere kann nur besser sein.



DAkuma schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal an die Menschen vor XXXX Tausend Jahren, hätten nicht gejagt oder getötet. Hätte man das gelassen würden es heute vielleicht keine Menschen mehr geben.



Es geht nicht um töten zum Nahrungserwerb, es geht um das töten anderer Menschen zur Steigerung der eigenen Macht.



> Was ich damit sagen will, der kampf dieser art liegt in der Natur des Menschen, die Menschen werden immer einen Kampf führen, nur die art des kampfes ändert sich.



Die Frage hier ist, ob es ein Vernichtungskampf sein muss.




Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ja,aber früher haben wir gekämpft um zu überleben.
> Wofür kämfen wir heute?
> Ich glaub irgendwie sind uns die Ideale abhanden gekommen.



Aus deiner ersten Zeile leitet sich ab, dass wir nie welche hatten. Im Laufe der Menschheitsgeschichte hat sich nur das "Wir" immer weiter gesteigert:
Erst hat man für seine Familie gekämpft, dann für seinen Stamm und irgendwann für immer größer werdendende Staaten. Mit grundlegenden Idealen hatte das nicht unbedingt was zu tun. Immer ausgefeiltere Regeln innerhalb der Gruppe entstanden zu dem Zweck, die Leistungsfähigkeit der Gruppe als ganzes zu steigern und anderen Gruppen besser den Schädel einschlagen zu können.
Seit dem zweiten Weltkrieg hat sich das (zumindest bei der Mehrheit der mitteleuropäischen Bevölkerung) in Individualismus aufgelöst und man schlägt sich wieder 1:1 den Schädel ein.
Die "Ideale" sind die gleichen geblieben.




Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber historisch sind fast sehr viele wichtige Erfindungen nur durch Krieg, die Angst vor Krieg oder einfach nur "mächtiger sein wollen" entstanden bzw. so früh entstanden. Teils auch ganz simple Dinge, die gar nicht direkt mit Gewalt zu tun haben - zB denken wir mal an das Radar. Das wäre ohne Militär nie so früh entwickelt worden, heute wäre normaler Flugverkehr damit undenkbar



heute - 75+ Jahre nach der Entwicklung zur Serienreife durch das Militär.
Selbige fand rund 20 Jahre vor dem Bedarf für zivilen Flugverkehr (30-40 Jahre wenn man Flugzeuge betrachtet, die zunehmend auf zivile Bedürfnisse -z.B. Lärm, Verbrauch- Rücksicht nehmen und nicht nur eine Zweitverwertung schlecht geeigneter Militärtechnik sind), aber rund 30 Jahre nach der Entwicklung der Grundprinzipien durch Zivilisten statt.
Dazwischen wurden (in heutiger Währung) sicherlich einige Billionen an Aufwendungen und Schaden durch einen Weltkrieg vernichtet. Aber für die Entwicklung eines Radards (dass für den Schiffsverkehr sehr nützlich gewesen wäre) hatte niemand mehr Geld übrig.
Jedenfalls solange nicht, bis die Reichweite gängiger Geschütze deutlich über die optischer Zielverfahren hinausging, wärend die Bedrohung durch Flugzeuge an Bedeutung gewann. Da wurde Radar auf einmal für diejenigen interessant, die das Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen können.



> Ein - sinngemäß - sehr passender Spruch bei Civilization 4 (beim Erkunden einer neuen Technologie wird dort immer ein historisches, meist weises Zitat aufgesagt wird): "Nur von unseren Feinden lernen wir, wie man hohe Mauer baut." => das ist gleich doppelt "clever", denn einmal ist damit gemeint, dass man ohne Angst vor einem Feind niemals (so schnell) gelernt hätte, stabile Mauern und somit auch größere Gebäude zu bauen, und zum anderen ist aber auch "philosophisch", dass man aus Angst vor einem _vermeintlichen_ Feind sich auch vor dessen Kultur abschottet durch eine Mauer im Kopf.



Wasser auf meine Mühlen.
Irgendwann vor 4-5 Jahrtausenden investierte die Menschheit viel Aufwand in den Bau (bzw. die Entwicklung von Baumethoden) für hohe Stadtmauern.
Seit weniger als 4-5 Jahrhunderten gibt es (durch entsprechend große Ansiedlungen) zivilen Bedarf an Gebäuden, für die diese Technik Sinn macht. Dazwischen hat man sie gelegentlich für sinnlose Prunkbauten (meist auf Inititaitve militärisch bedeutender Persönlichkeiten) genutzt.
Wie weit könnte die Menschheit sein, wenn man den gleichen Aufwand z.B. in Ackerbau gesteckt hätte und somit nicht hohe Mauern (und Katapulte, um sie einzureißen - eine bis heute weit genutzte zivile Technik...), sondern z.B. den schweren Pflug früher entwickelt hätte?
Statt Civilzation empfiehlt sich Alpha Centauri, wo man militärische Techniken ignorieren kann, wenn man will. Solange es keinen Krieg gibt, ermöglicht mit Abstand den schnellsten Fortschritt.


----------



## DAkuma (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und bis heute stellt man regelmäßig fest, dass ein entsprechend ausgebautes Netz schneller Zugverbindungen die bessere Lösung wäre, im Vergleich zum extrem kostenaufwändigen Individualverkehr, der nur solange überhaupt akzeptabel war, wie er militärischen Abfall (in Friedenszeiten nutzlose Autobahnen) verwenden kann.



Gut ich nehmen jetzt an das du weisst das Autobahnen eigentlich als Panzerstraßen gedacht waren.
Das Problem mit den Zugverbindungen wäre das sie nicht überall hinreichen, der Ausbau wäre wieder wirtschaftlich verdammt teuer usw.

Man kann halt davon halten was man will.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Material, Geld und Ähnliches war gegeben. Es war nur in der Hand des Militärs (genau wie heute, wenn man die Mittel betrachtet, die nicht für Unterhalt bestehender Dinge draufgehen). Und deswegen wurde es Dinge investiert, die in erster Linie militärisch Sinn machen - nicht in Dinge mit hohem zivilem Nutzen.



Geld war nicht gegeben, einfach weil damals wesentlich mehr aufs schnellere geld gesetzt wurde. Material, naja die herstellung der Materialien dürften heute im vergleich zu vor 50-60 jahren doch anders sein, effektiver etc.

Hauptproblem wird einfach das geld sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich ziehe einen Rückschluss von fehlendem zivilen technologischen Fortschritt aufgrund fehlender Mittel zu hohen Ausgaben für militärische Entwicklung und Instandhaltung. Der Übersichtlichkeit halber wählte ich ein räumlich und zeitlich relativ geschlossenes System.



Totes System  sei es wie es sei zivile technologien haben ihren Ursprung öfter im Militär das kann man nicht leugnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass die NASA aus militärischen Wurzeln stammt (und die jeweiligen Quellen von Konzepten, Finanzmitteln und Zwecken eine Betrachtung für sich wären):
> Die Investion ins Militär bringt nicht wenig Gewinn, sondern gar keinen. Es mag schwer sein, den Nutzen eines Forschungssatelliten zu vermitteln. Aber der Nutzen einer B2 für die Zivilgesellschaft ist und bleibt 0. Alles andere kann nur besser sein.



Nein ich meinte in der Richtung das die NASA mit den Mitteln des US-Militärs wesentlich mehr erreichen könnte. Im prinzip kann man das bei jeder Forschung so sehen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um töten zum Nahrungserwerb, es geht um das töten anderer Menschen zur Steigerung der eigenen Macht.



Früher haben Menschen auch nicht aus Spaß getötet, oder nehmen wir es anders es wurde auch wegen landgründen/nahrungsgründen getötet und sei es nur wegen dem besseren jagdgebiet.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Frage hier ist, ob es ein Vernichtungskampf sein muss.



Sklaverei oder ähnliches,man kann nicht unbedingt sagen das die Menschheit Vernichtungskämpfe geführt hat und den gegner komplett ausgelöscht hat. Wüßte ich grad zumindest kein beispiel wo dies so wäre.


----------



## Icejester (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Werkzeug. Später auch z.B. landwirtschaftliche Geräte und Maschienen.



Die man ohne den entsprechenden Fortschrittsmotor des Militärs wahrscheinlich nicht einmal gehabt hätte.




> Aus Sicht der Sowjetunion war er das aber



Ja, für Deutschland war '45 auch ziemlich bitter. Merkst Du eigentlich, was Du da von Dir gibst?! 



> Und umgedreht wird ein Schuh draus: Wenn es für den Westen gut war, dass die Sowjetunion gerüstet hat, dann ist das wohl ein klares Argument dafür, dass man es selbst sein lassen sollte. (gäbe es keine Kriege...)



Verstehe ich nicht. Wie kann umgedreht ein Schuh aus etwas werden, was an beiden Enden quasi gleich ist?


----------



## Axi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Die meisten Ideen FÜR das Militär wurden erst im Zivilen bereich eingesetzt. 
Dann haben sich aber die "schlauen" Köpfe diese Ideen immer unter den Nagel gerissen und vorrangetrieben um sie eben in Kriegszwecken einzusetzten. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass durch das Militär vieles Erfunden wurde, sondern einfach schneller vorrangetrieben wurde um es einzusetzen um gegen den Freind besser da zu stehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Gut ich nehmen jetzt an das du weisst das Autobahnen eigentlich als Panzerstraßen gedacht waren.
> Das Problem mit den Zugverbindungen wäre das sie nicht überall hinreichen,



Aber Autobahnen tun das, oder wie? 



> der Ausbau wäre wieder wirtschaftlich verdammt teuer usw.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




Ein gewisses System wird deutlich, oder?
Und jetzt die Preisfrage:
Welche 26,3 Milliarden Euro könnte man dieses Jahr in Deutschland für Dinge ausgeben, "für die kein Geld da ist", wenn die Menschheit auf den ""Fortschrittsmotor"" Krieg verzichten würde?

(Zum Vergleich: Für Bildung und Forschung werden 10 Milliarden ausgegeben, davon vermutlich ein nicht unerheblicher Teil für die Bildung. Man könnte also den bundesdeutschen Forschungsetat ver*fünf- bis sechs*fachen, wenn man die Bundeswehr nicht bräuchte. Und das soll ungeeignet sein, um Fortschritt zu schaffen?)




> Totes System  sei es wie es sei zivile technologien haben ihren Ursprung öfter im Militär das kann man nicht leugnen.



Steht ja auch gar nicht zur Debatte. Die Frage ist, ob es weniger zivile Technologien gäbe, gäbe es kein Militär. Da ist meine Aussage ganz klar:
Nein. Würde man die gleichen Mittel, die für militärische Projekte aufgewendet werden, bei denen gelegentlich mal ein ziviles Bröckchen abfällt, direkt in zivilen Nutzen investieren, hätte man ungleich mehr.




> Früher haben Menschen auch nicht aus Spaß getötet, oder nehmen wir es anders es wurde auch wegen landgründen/nahrungsgründen getötet und sei es nur wegen dem besseren jagdgebiet.



Heute ist es das bessere Auto. Prinzipieller Unterschied?



> Sklaverei oder ähnliches,man kann nicht unbedingt sagen das die Menschheit Vernichtungskämpfe geführt hat und den gegner komplett ausgelöscht hat. Wüßte ich grad zumindest kein beispiel wo dies so wäre.



Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich darauf festgelegt habe, was denn ausgelöscht werden soll (genausogut kann es ein Staat sein, ein Konkurrenzunternehmen, der Einfluss des Klassenstrebers oder der Musikgeschmack des Nachbarn):
Völkermord ? Wikipedia
Demozid ? Wikipedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Baghdad_(1258)

(ich bin sicher, mit ein klein wenig Recherche lassen sich noch eine Vielzahl von vollwertigen Vernichtungskämpfen finden, die darin nicht verlinkt sind)





Icejester schrieb:


> Die man ohne den entsprechenden Fortschrittsmotor des Militärs wahrscheinlich nicht einmal gehabt hätte.



Klar. Das Militär hat Pflug, Dampfmaschiene und den Meißel erfunden. Weiß doch jedes Kind.




> Ja, für Deutschland war '45 auch ziemlich bitter. Merkst Du eigentlich, was Du da von Dir gibst?!



Die Feststellung, dass militärische Aktivitäten von Nachteil für die Zivilgesellschaft sind. Ich bin sicher, wenn du unbedingt willst, wird dir eine abstruse Argumentation einfallen lassen, warum es Deutschland Anfang 45 oder der Sowjetunion anno 89 verdammt gut ging, aber bitte sei nicht erstaund, wenn ich darauf nicht weiter eingehe 



> Verstehe ich nicht. Wie kann umgedreht ein Schuh aus etwas werden, was an beiden Enden quasi gleich ist?



Dann denke noch einmal drüber nach. Das eine Argumentation, die von A nach B nach C führt nicht an beiden Enden gleich ist, sollte eigentlich niemanden intellektuell überfordern.


----------



## Schnitzel (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Es ist ja nicht zu bestreiten das Adolf die Autobahnen gebaut hat um seine Truppen schneller von A nach B zu schaffen.
Allerdings ist es genausowenig zu bestreiten das spätestens mit dem Fortschreiten des Individualverkehrs das gleiche passiert wäre.

Genau so ist es mit vielen anderen Dingen.
Wenn ein Problem Auftritt wird es versucht zu lösen.
Nun ist es aber so das im Kriegsfall Probleme gelöst werden müssen die zu Friedenszeiten garnicht da wären.
Von daher kann man vieleicht schon sagen das Krieg Erfindungen hervorbringt.
Die wären bei durchgängigem Frieden aber trotzdem gemacht worden,
nur halt erst wenn die Lösung eines Problems einen zivilen oder wirtschaftlichen Nutzen hat.


----------



## Icejester (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Feststellung, dass militärische Aktivitäten von Nachteil für die Zivilgesellschaft sind. Ich bin sicher, wenn du unbedingt willst, wird dir eine abstruse Argumentation einfallen lassen, warum es Deutschland Anfang 45 oder der Sowjetunion anno 89 verdammt gut ging, aber bitte sei nicht erstaund, wenn ich darauf nicht weiter eingehe



Nö. Beide litten zu den von Dir genannten Zeitpunkten unter einem Unrechtsregime. Warum die eine Diktatur aber besser als die andere sein soll, wird vermutlich Dein Geheimnis bleiben.




> Dann denke noch einmal drüber nach. Das eine Argumentation, die von A nach B nach C führt nicht an beiden Enden gleich ist, sollte eigentlich niemanden intellektuell überfordern.


So wie Du das beschreibst, stimmt das natürlich. Nur liegt das von Dir dargelegte Schema diesem besonderen politischen Verhältnis leider nicht zugrunde. Zutreffender wäre entweder:

a) Übermacht von A gegenüber B führt zu Zustand C,

oder

b) Übermacht von B gegenüber A führt zu Zustand C,

wobei C die Auflösung des Konflikts ist.
Ob schlussendlich A oder B die Oberhand behält, ist irrelevant.


----------



## DAkuma (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Autobahnen tun das, oder wie?



Straßen haben immer noch eine bessere Anbindung  sieht man die Autobahn als straße ja, doch schon besser 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein gewisses System wird deutlich, oder?
> Und jetzt die Preisfrage:
> Welche 26,3 Milliarden Euro könnte man dieses Jahr in Deutschland für Dinge ausgeben, "für die kein Geld da ist", wenn die Menschheit auf den ""Fortschrittsmotor"" Krieg verzichten würde?
> 
> (Zum Vergleich: Für Bildung und Forschung werden 10 Milliarden ausgegeben, davon vermutlich ein nicht unerheblicher Teil für die Bildung. Man könnte also den bundesdeutschen Forschungsetat ver*fünf- bis sechs*fachen, wenn man die Bundeswehr nicht bräuchte. Und das soll ungeeignet sein, um Fortschritt zu schaffen?)



Du vergisst dabei das allgemeine Problem, Clientel und Politik. Das Clientel in dem Fall firmen, sind nicht daran interessiert für den Kunden Kostengünstige Entwicklungen zu bringen. Passendes beispiel E-auto, wäre schon seit über 10 Jahren möglich. 
Politk weil diese ja bekanntlich in irgendeiner Form vom Clientel bezahlt werden, sei es offiziel oder inoffiziel.

Das Bildung und Forschung ist bei mir ein ungünstiges beispiel, ich würde selbst bei 20Milliarden noch sagen da geht zuwenige rein, vorallem bei der Bildung, stichwort veraltetes schulsystem. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steht ja auch gar nicht zur Debatte. Die Frage ist, ob es weniger zivile Technologien gäbe, gäbe es kein Militär. Da ist meine Aussage ganz klar:
> Nein. Würde man die gleichen Mittel, die für militärische Projekte aufgewendet werden, bei denen gelegentlich mal ein ziviles Bröckchen abfällt, direkt in zivilen Nutzen investieren, hätte man ungleich mehr.



Ich denke schon das es manche technologien nicht gäbe, inwiefern das nun auf eine bestimmte technologie zutrifft kann man bzw ich nicht sagen. hier muss ich vermuten, und da wäre mein beispiel mit das Internet und die AKWs bzw. U-boote/unterseeforschung. wie gesagt vermutung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Heute ist es das bessere Auto. Prinzipieller Unterschied?



Für das eine geb ich nur geld aus, für das andere wandere ich in den knast? Sorry aber wie du jetzt da auf auto kommst, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich mich darauf festgelegt habe, was denn ausgelöscht werden soll (genausogut kann es ein Staat sein, ein Konkurrenzunternehmen, der Einfluss des Klassenstrebers oder der Musikgeschmack des Nachbarn):
> Völkermord ? Wikipedia
> Demozid ? Wikipedia
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Baghdad_(1258)
> ...



Hmm selbst wenn ich nach deinen Links gehe, finde ich jetzt kein Volksgruppe/Volk das komplett Ausgerottet wurde. Also keine überlebenden.

Definiere ich das so das Völkermord=ausrottung der kultur und der gesamten Bevölkerung, würden mir jetzt nur die Atzteken,Mayas,Inkas einfallen, von dehnen ja bekanntlich absolut nichts übrig geblieben ist an Menschen. Soweit mir jetzt bekannt, korriegiere mich wenn ich da jetzt irgendwie falsch liege.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Straßen haben immer noch eine bessere Anbindung  sieht man die Autobahn als straße ja, doch schon besser  .....


 
Allerdings zieht deine Argumentation in dem Fall nicht mehr, weil Straßen (anders als bspw. die deutsche Autobahn) nicht erst durch kriegerische Konflikte entstanden sind.




DAkuma schrieb:


> ...wie gesagt *vermutung.*
> .....


 
Wie so ziemlich alles in diesem Thread, wie die Überschrift bereits impliziert.
Ich sehe das in dem Fall eher wie ruyven, dass die militärische Entwicklung nur eine Begleitmaßnahme der Spezies Mensch darstellt und in vielen Fällen sogar eher Hemmnisse mit sich bringt.
Wenn man sich alleine vor Augen führt, wie weit wir mit der Besiedelung des Weltraums sein könnten, wenn nicht unterschiedliche Interessenlagen, gepaart mit Konfliktsituationen, eine Bündelung der dringend benötigten Ressourcen (nicht nur die physischen) verhindern würden. 

Rechnet man dies zurück auf die Zeit des Bestehens der Spezies, wären wir heute wahrscheinlich der derzeitigen Entwicklung *mindestens* ein Jahrtausend voraus.


----------



## DAkuma (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Allerdings zieht deine Argumentation in dem Fall nicht mehr, weil Straßen (anders als bspw. die deutsche Autobahn) nicht erst durch kriegerische Konflikte entstanden sind.



Sollen wir jetzt mit Geschichte anfangen und feststellen wann es die erste straße gab? 



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Rechnet man dies zurück auf die Zeit des Bestehens der Spezies, wären wir heute wahrscheinlich der derzeitigen Entwicklung *mindestens* ein Jahrtausend voraus.



Eher paar 100 Jahre zurück. In dem fall nehmen wir einfach mal einen Spruch aus Stargate: "Wenn das schwarze Mittelalter nicht gewesen wäre...:"


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Sollen wir jetzt mit Geschichte anfangen und feststellen wann es die erste straße gab?
> .....................
> Eher paar 100 Jahre zurück. In dem fall nehmen wir einfach mal einen Spruch aus Stargate: "Wenn das schwarze Mittelalter nicht gewesen wäre...:"


 
Es heißt doch immer, man soll aus der Geschichte lernen. Dazu empfiehlt es sich aber auch, diese zu kennen. Immerhin kam die Verknüpfung "militärische Errungenschaft Autobahn" von dir. Auf den militärischen Aspekt gesehen, vollkommen legitim. Gesellschaftlich ist dieser Vorteil aber nicht haltbar. Wenn du dann noch mit individueller Anbindung den Vorteil der A zu begründen versuchst, muss der Hinweis, dass Autobahnen auch nur Straßen sind, gestattet sein. Und Straßen entstanden aus vielerlei Gründen (und nur unter anderem aus kriegerischen):
Straße ? Wikipedia

Ich versuche im Übrigen meine Bildung nicht von auf unseren Privatsendern ausgestrahlten SciFi-Serien mit militärischem Hintergrund zu beziehen .... gesellschaftswissenschaftliche Lesungen und Kurse machen sich da weit besser.


----------



## Schnitzel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Höre ich da einen sich anbahnenden Konflikt heraus?

Letztendlich wird sich schwer feststellen lassen wo wir heute wären wenn es keine Kriege oder kein Machtstreben geben würde.
Da sind so viele Variablen drin das sich das wohl schwerlich feststellen lassen wird.
Es ist ja auch mehr als fraglich ob die Gelder und die Ressourcen die für das Militär veranschlagt wurden wirklich in die zivile Forschung geflossen wären.

Um nochmal den Threadtitel aufzugreifen, ich denke nicht das die Evolution des Menschen direkt mit Krieg oder Konflikt zusammen hängt.
Vielmehr geht es primär um das gefordert sein,um Problembewältigung - halt darum seinen Grips anstrengen zu müssen,
den nur dann kann eine Weiterentwicklung Stattfinden.
Ob das jetzt wegen einem Krieg ist oder auch nicht ist dabei vollkommen Egal.

Diese meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung lässt mich hoffen das irgendwann vielleicht doch alle Menschen in Frieden leben können und das Potential in Synergien genutzt wird.
Aber dann kommen bestimmt die kleinen grünen Männchen und der ganze Sch... fängt wieder von vorne an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Allerdings zieht deine Argumentation in dem Fall nicht mehr, weil Straßen (anders als bspw. die deutsche Autobahn) nicht erst durch kriegerische Konflikte entstanden sind.



Genau 
Und so oder so macht die Wahlmöglichkeit Autobahnen bauen <-> Schienennetz ausbauen keine Aussage über Straßen. Auf Kurzstrecken und für Kleintransporte sind die ja durchaus sinnvoll. Aber bei größeren Warenmengen (und reinen Personentransporten) über mehrere 100km ist der heutige Individualverkehr ein für die Gemeinschaft überaus kostspieliger Luxus.






DAkuma schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei das allgemeine Problem, Clientel und Politik. Das Clientel in dem Fall firmen, sind nicht daran interessiert für den Kunden Kostengünstige Entwicklungen zu bringen. Passendes beispiel E-auto, wäre schon seit über 10 Jahren möglich.
> Politk weil diese ja bekanntlich in irgendeiner Form vom Clientel bezahlt werden, sei es offiziel oder inoffiziel.



Das "mehr Geld" genauso veruntreut werden kann, wie "wenig Geld", stimmt. Aber am Ende kommt trotzdem mehr bei raus. (Jedenfalls wäre mir kein Mechanismus bekannt, der dafür sorgt, dass von großen Summen prozentual mehr verloren geht  )



> Ich denke schon das es manche technologien nicht gäbe, inwiefern das nun auf eine bestimmte technologie zutrifft kann man bzw ich nicht sagen. hier muss ich vermuten, und da wäre mein beispiel mit das Internet und die AKWs bzw. U-boote/unterseeforschung. wie gesagt vermutung.



Die ersten funktionierenden Tauchsysteme (auch -boote) wurden für Unterwasserarbeiten konzipiert/gebaut. (z.T. zum Sammeln von Lebewesen, meist für Bergungszwecke. Zugegeben: Letzteres war ""dank"" dem Militär ein deutlich größeres Geschäft, als ohne). Militärs hatten (und haben bis heute) (fast) nur Interesse an Booten, die in Oberflächennähe operieren.
Auf AKWs (die es ohne garantiert nicht gäbe) könnte ich sehr gut verzichten.



> Für das eine geb ich nur geld aus, für das andere wandere ich in den knast? Sorry aber wie du jetzt da auf auto kommst, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.



Es gibt sehr wohl gegenden in der Welt, in denen Carjacjer das Überleben des Vorbesitzers maximal zur Schonung der Polster relevant finden.



> Definiere ich das so das Völkermord=ausrottung der kultur und der gesamten Bevölkerung, würden mir jetzt nur die Atzteken,Mayas,Inkas einfallen, von dehnen ja bekanntlich absolut nichts übrig geblieben ist an Menschen. Soweit mir jetzt bekannt, korriegiere mich wenn ich da jetzt irgendwie falsch liege.



Auch von denen sind spuren übrieg geblieben.
Bei deiner Definition von Völkermord dürfte es in der Tat keinen einzigen Fall geben, ein paar glückliche, die fliehen konnten, gibt es immer.
Ich für meinen Teil bleibe lieber bei der international etablierten Definition, bevor ich diverse Massenabschlachtungen, Holocaust & Co als "das war doch kein Vernichtunskampf" abwerte...


----------



## DAkuma (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ich versuche im Übrigen meine Bildung nicht von auf unseren Privatsendern ausgestrahlten SciFi-Serien mit militärischem Hintergrund zu beziehen .... gesellschaftswissenschaftliche Lesungen und Kurse machen sich da weit besser.



Willst du mir jetzt an karren fahren wegen einer aussage aus ner Serie, die durchaus richtig ist. Wenn man die Geschichte im Mittelalter betrachtet wo von vieles als Hexerei abgetan wurde bzw. viele gejagt wurden, obwohl es nur wissenschaft war?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das "mehr Geld" genauso veruntreut werden kann, wie "wenig Geld", stimmt. Aber am Ende kommt trotzdem mehr bei raus. (Jedenfalls wäre mir kein Mechanismus bekannt, der dafür sorgt, dass von großen Summen prozentual mehr verloren geht  )



Hier gehts aber nicht direkt um veruntreut, es geht dadrum das keine Firma der welt sowas ohne Gewinn machen würde, früher wie heute. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die ersten funktionierenden Tauchsysteme (auch -boote) wurden für Unterwasserarbeiten konzipiert/gebaut. (z.T. zum Sammeln von Lebewesen, meist für Bergungszwecke. Zugegeben: Letzteres war ""dank"" dem Militär ein deutlich größeres Geschäft, als ohne). Militärs hatten (und haben bis heute) (fast) nur Interesse an Booten, die in Oberflächennähe operieren.
> Auf AKWs (die es ohne garantiert nicht gäbe) könnte ich sehr gut verzichten.



Ich glaub vom 15 bis 18 Jhd gabs andere interessen an ubooten als das

Ob man mit oder ohne Akws leben kann ist jedem selbst überlassen. Mir wären Energiequellen die genauso viel leistung bringen aber dafür keinen Radioaktiven Abfall produzieren auch lieber, gibt es aber noch nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt sehr wohl gegenden in der Welt, in denen Carjacjer das Überleben des Vorbesitzers maximal zur Schonung der Polster relevant finden.



Klingt wie GTA  ernsthaft, da möchte ich dann nicht leben^^


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch von denen sind spuren übrieg geblieben.
> Bei deiner Definition von Völkermord dürfte es in der Tat keinen einzigen Fall geben, ein paar glückliche, die fliehen konnten, gibt es immer.
> Ich für meinen Teil bleibe lieber bei der international etablierten Definition, bevor ich diverse Massenabschlachtungen, Holocaust & Co als "das war doch kein Vernichtunskampf" abwerte...



Abgesehn davon das ich nichts abwerte, das was ich gesagt haben bezog sich einzig und allein auf das wort "Völkermord" sowie "Auslöschen". Nicht auf die definition wie sie in der UN-Konvention steht,die stelle ich auch nicht in frage.
Und von der Bevölkerung von der einstigen Hochkultur Mittelamerikas usw. ist ja bekanntlich nicht viel übrig geblieben,leider.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Willst du mir jetzt an karren fahren wegen einer aussage aus ner Serie, die durchaus richtig ist. Wenn man die Geschichte im Mittelalter betrachtet wo von vieles als Hexerei abgetan wurde bzw. viele gejagt wurden, obwohl es nur wissenschaft war?
> ....


 
Nö. Ganz und gar nicht. 
Fand (und finde immer noch) das Zitat sowohl im Kontext als auch bildlich falsch und, mit dem Hintergrund seiner Herkunft, geradezu mehr als nichtssagend sowie ungeeignet um damit eine zuverlässige Aussage zu treffen.

Was hat das MA, die Hexenverfolgung und Unterdrückung von Wissenschaften durch eine religiöse Institution denn mit dem Topic zu tun? Vor allem: soll das ein Beleg dafür oder dagegen sein, dass wir ohne Gewalt, Krieg und Machtsstreben als Menschheit nicht mehr existieren würden...?


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Krieg wird es immer geben,...
Und es schlagen viele Leute daraus Profit, siehe die USA...
MfG, Tom


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

krieg ist ein schmutziges Geschäft, ne geldmaschine die ihres gleichen sucht... da sieht man mal, was der mensch alles für geld macht


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ich finde das Thema sehr interessant, falls jemand irgendwelche Filme oder Bücher sonstwas kennt. Lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## Sash (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

man tom.. wieder so einer der es nicht lernt. die usa ziehn keinen profit aus dem krieg, die gehen dran pleite. oder was meinst du woher sind die so stark verschuldet? die einzelnen firmen die die bomben etc herstellen, die verdienen. aber das land selber ist eigentlich schon so gut wie bankrott.


----------



## Wendigo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Der Mensch ist wohl eine primitivere Lebensform, als uns doch allen lieb ist.


Es gibt ein Sprichwort, das ungefähr so geht: Ich kenne nicht die Waffen des 3. Weltkrieges, aber die des 4. WW.....Steine und Äste....


----------



## Sash (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

war das nicht einstein?


----------



## Wendigo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ja, kein sein. Spielt aber keine Rollte, da es ja schon fast der Wahrheit entspricht.

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel Iran oder Nordkorea. Bei denen brennt schon ein Feuer. Es bleibt abzuwarten, wann mehr draus wird.


----------



## Sash (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

naja iran hat zugestimmt nun uran aus dem ausland zu beziehn und selber wollen die nichts mehr anreichern. aber n. korea brodelt heftiger.. aber wenn die ******* bauen bekommen die was von s. k., china, russland und japan auf die mütze.


----------



## Wendigo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Naja, Iran kann auch so durchdrehen. Also dem Frieden traue ich nicht. Kann auch sein, dass Nordkorea wieder einmal zu irgendwas einelnkt, um Hilfslieferungen zu erhalten.


----------



## Sash (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

die amis könnten ja sagen, wir überfluten euch mit mäces, neusten amerikanischen trucks, barbecues, burger kind und cola, aber dafür tötet ihr euren boss.


----------



## Wendigo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Naja, die Amis haben sich schon mit Afghanistan und Irak übernommen. Viel Geld ist nicht mehr da. Ansonsten vernichtet die amerikanische Wirtschaft ja lieber Nahrungsmittel, anstatt sie sonst wo hinzusenden.
Dies ist allerdings ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Sash (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

hab letztens gelesen das die amis hier in deutschland tiertests durchführen wollen. also das militär, die sanis sollen an lebenden verwundeten tieren lernen wie man einen verarztet usw. danach werden die tiere getötet. die sind doch krank. sollen die an sich selber rumschnibbeln, aber sowas..


----------



## Wendigo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Dachte, dass die ne medizinische Ausbildung gemacht haben. Nun denn. Naja, im Namen der Wissenschaft wurde schon vieles getan.
Ohne Opfer gibt es eben keinen Fortschritt.


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

doch wer trägt die kosten davon, sicher nicht diejenigen, die sie verursachen...


----------



## Wendigo (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ihr schweift vom Thema ab es geht ja mehr darum, ohne Konflikte zu leben.


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



DAkuma schrieb:


> Unsere autobahnen gibt es nur wegen einem Militärischem zweck,dafür  waren sie gedacht, zum schnellen transport von militäreinheiten.



falsch, dass ist ein mythos, fakt ist; die erste autobahn ist die avus  in berlin, sie wurde als teststrecke, rennstrecke und schnellstrasse  genutzt und schon ende der 20`er jahre eröffnet.
der bau weiterer autobahnen begann bereits 1930; weitere autobahnen  waren schon in planung.
richtig ist, dass die nazis dann den bau weiterer autobahnen  intensivierten und propagantistisch nutzten.
(als hitler seine armeen von west nach ost verlagerte, um seine heeresgruppen für operation barbarossa zu formieren, gescha der transport der panzer und anderes schweres kriegsgerät fast ausschliesslich über die schienen, so wie alle größeren truppenbewegungen)

das die zeit nach dem krieg als allgemeine technikberemse empfunden wird, liegt auch teilweise daran, dass für die deutsche bevölkerung die mechanisierten und motorisierten weltkriege eine technik-erfahrung war, die durch mark und bein ging. von  damals an konnte sich niemand mehr einbilden, dass technischer und  humaner fortschritt ganz von selbst identisch seien. zeitweise erzeugte  der krieg allerdings auch seine spezifischen hoffnungen auf die zaubermacht neuer technik. noch kurz vor kriegsende, als die meisten deutschen der goebbels-propaganda nicht mehr viel glaubten, hielt sich  der glaube an die kommenden wunderwaffen merkwürdig zäh. aber durch das kriegsende wurde er zerstört.

sorry wenn das ein bissl offtopic war, und bitte nicht als arrogante belehrung verstehen, ich weiss auch nicht warum  sich so viele falsche mythen über die nazi-zeit halten. fakt ist einfach,  dass die nazis viele schon vorhandene ideen aufgegriffen, und als die  ihren vermarktet haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Das passt schon ganz gut zum Thema 

Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wurden Autobahnen aber durchaus strategisch berücksichtigt. Das Autobahnnetz der BRD ist z.B. als Behelfsstart/-landebahn fest eingeplant.


Zur hochtechnisierten Wehrmacht könnte man auch noch anmerken, dass Deutschland im zweiten Weltkrieg fast doppelt so viele Pferde einsetze, wie im ersten.


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das passt schon ganz gut zum Thema
> 
> Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wurden Autobahnen aber durchaus strategisch berücksichtigt. Das Autobahnnetz der BRD ist z.B. als Behelfsstart/-landebahn fest eingeplant.
> 
> ...



hi,
es ging mir auch nur darum einen mythos zu entkräften.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Naja, bis wir soweit sind wie die Menschen in Star Trek wird noch eine Weile vergehen. 



Spoiler



Star Trek beschreibt eine utopische Zukunft, in der die Menschheit enorme soziale und technische Fortschritte erzielt hat. Erzählt werden die Geschichten von Schiffsmannschaften und Mitreisenden auf Raumschiffen und -stationen der militärischen und wissenschaftlichen Sternenflotte. Von besonderer Bedeutung ist die Errungenschaft des Warp-Antriebs, der die quasi-überlichtschnelle interstellare Raumfahrt und somit den Kontakt zu extraterrestrischen Spezies überhaupt erst ermöglicht. Darüber hinaus hat die Menschheit die meisten der heutigen Probleme, wie etwa soziale Ungleichheit, Rassismus, Intoleranz, Armut und Krieg, überwunden. Auch Kapitalismus und Geldfunktion existieren nicht mehr. Die Menschheit ist zu einer globalen Einheit herangewachsen und besiedelt über die Erde hinaus weitere Planeten.




Aber die Menschen sind nun mal von Natur aus Machtversessen. Da trägt jeder seine Schuld mit. Sei es die Politik, Bevölkerung, Waffenhersteller, Medien usw. Wenn jeder Mensch alles besitzen könnte was er will wäre vielleicht Frieden... Vielleicht aber auch verstehen sie es irgendwann, das wir alle im selben Boot sitzen...


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ich hab das schon mal irgendwo im thread geschrieben.
Wenn wir so weit sind das wir uns untereinander vertragen,verlegen wir unsere Konflikte halt auf außerhalb des Globus.
Prinzipiell ist Star Trek nämlich auch nichts anderes als ein Western, zumindest in seiner ursprünglichen Form.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon mal irgendwo im thread geschrieben.
> Wenn wir so weit sind das wir uns untereinander vertragen,verlegen wir unsere Konflikte halt auf außerhalb des Globus.
> Prinzipiell ist Star Trek nämlich auch nichts anderes als ein Western, zumindest in seiner ursprünglichen Form.


 

Des kommt drauf an...

Wenn wir in Frieden außerhalb des Planeten unterwegs sind, und andere nicht, sind nicht wir an den Konflikten schuld....


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Dann sag mir doch mal wer an den Kriegen hier schuld war.
Wahrscheinlich immer der der angefangen hat.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Dann sag mir doch mal wer an den Kriegen hier schuld war.
> Wahrscheinlich immer der der angefangen hat.


 
Wahrscheinlich...^^ 

Solange wir nicht den ersten Schuss machen im Weltall...^^

Aber wieder zurück auf die Erde:

Ich denke nicht, das wir uns irgendwann alle vertragen. Meistens schimpft man doch über andere Menschen hinter deren Rücken. Und das wird irgendwann ans Licht kommen. Die Menscheit tratscht halt gerne... xD


----------



## Sash (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

solange es religionen wie den islam und christentum gibt, gibts keinen frieden.


----------



## Axi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Sash schrieb:


> solange es religionen wie den islam und christentum gibt, gibts keinen frieden.



Würde ich nicht so sagen. Wenn man sich genau an seine Religion halten würde, dann würde es auch so was wie Krieg, Gewalt und Tot nicht geben.


----------



## padme (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Axi schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so sagen. Wenn man sich genau an seine Religion halten würde, dann würde es auch so was wie Krieg, Gewalt und Tot nicht geben.


aber ist denn nicht genau das, auch das problem an der religion?
ist religion nicht der mensch? 
ist religion nicht auslegungssache?
kommt es bei der religion nicht auf den blickwinkel der betrachtung an?

nutzt der mensch die religion aus, oder nutzt die religion den menschen aus?

fragen über fragen..


----------



## Axi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



padme schrieb:


> aber ist denn nicht genau das, auch das problem an der religion?
> ist religion nicht der mensch?
> ist religion nicht auslegungssache?
> kommt es bei der religion nicht auf den blickwinkel der betrachtung an?
> ...



Warum sollte dann genau das Problem sein? Beim Christentum gibt es die 10 Gebote. Wenn sich jeder Christ daran halten würde, dann gäbe es von der Seite keine Gewalt mehr. Hier gibt es auch keinen anderen Blickwinkel. Zumindestens kann ich mir nicht erklären das man an denen 10 Geboten so sehr "Wackeln" kann, dass man plötzlich Töten darf was man begehrt 
Und der Ismal ist auch ein sehr friedlicher Glaube. Ich habe mir auch schon mehreren Moslems sagen lassen, dass im Koran geschrieben steht, dass man nur aus Notwehr Töten darf. Alles andere in der Hinsicht (für den Glauben Töten, wie es die Extremisten tun) enspricht nicht mehr den Koran.
Deswegen finde ich es auch Schade das es viele Leute gibt, die schon allein bei dem Wort Islam sofort an Terror denken. 

Und ja, Religion ist Auslegungssache. Dennoch gibt es Dinge bei der Religion, bei denen man einfach nicht viel rütteln kann und die fest geschrieben sind, wie ich dir auch oben schon genannt habe.

Zu deiner letzten Frage kann ich dir auch eine einfache Auskunft geben: Es gibt Menschen, die über die Religion andere Menschen ausnutzen. Meist sind die Ausgenutzen Menschen ungebildet und müssen eben auf die "gebildeten" Menschen und deren Wort glauben oder es sind Menschen, die absolut verrückt geworden sind und einfach nur noch nach viel mehr Macht streben.


----------



## padme (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

@Axi
ich will dir hier nicht widersprechen, möchte aber auch nicht über religion diskutieren...weil ich selbst nicht so viel davon halte. 
meine fragen wurden im laufe meines lebens mit hilfe der philosophie besser beantwortet. die betonung liegt auf besser, dass soll nicht heissen richtiger.
religion ist glauben...ich glaube leider nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Axi schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht so sagen. Wenn man sich genau an seine Religion halten würde, dann würde es auch so was wie Krieg, Gewalt und Tot nicht geben.



Das Problem ist, dass große, organisierte Religionen wie Christentum und Islam (im Kontrast zum privaten Glauben) eine externe Deutungshoheit schaffen. Dadurch wird gleichzeitig eigenes Denken (was Krieg,... verhindern könnte) reduziert und die nötige Infrastruktur geschaffen, damit einzelne große Massen in ihrem (unfriedlichen) Sinne mobilisieren können.
Religion und Frieden ist somit möglich, aber Frieden ohne (diese) Religionen ist einfacher.


----------



## Schnitzel (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Nunja,aber der Mensch hat ohne Zweifel die Religionen selber geschaffen.
Nach dem was du sagst ist das nur passiert um einen Krieg bzw. Konflikt zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Axi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass große, organisierte Religionen wie Christentum und Islam (im Kontrast zum privaten Glauben) eine externe Deutungshoheit schaffen. Dadurch wird gleichzeitig eigenes Denken (was Krieg,... verhindern könnte) reduziert und die nötige Infrastruktur geschaffen, damit einzelne große Massen in ihrem (unfriedlichen) Sinne mobilisieren können.
> Religion und Frieden ist somit möglich, aber Frieden ohne (diese) Religionen ist einfacher.




Es gibt eigentlich zwei Probleme in die es so weit führen. 
Einmal die wirkliche Unwissenheit der Menschen, da sie nicht "gebildet" wurden um die Bibel o.ä. selber lesen können bzw. ihnen nicht richtig überliefert wird.
Und des andere durch Unzufriedenheit und Neid bzw. sogar Hass von Menschen. Solche sind durch Meinungsmacher und Hassprediger leichter anfällig, als Menschen die absolut zufrieden mit dem sind was sie haben und was sie bekommen.

@padme: Ist das nicht bei dir im weitesten Sinne nicht dann auch ein "Glaube" an etwas?!  Du glaubst halt nicht das was dir eine Religion sagt, sondern schaffst dir eben deinen eigenen Glauben. Aber das ist jetz eine weite auslegungssache und hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema nicht mehr viel zu tun. Also geh ich jetz mal nicht mehr weiter drauf an  Aber ich glaub du verstehst was ich mein.


----------



## padme (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

@axi
da hast du vollkommen recht. ich denke jeder mensch glaubt an etwas, das empfinde ich auch als sehr wichtig, denn ich denke auch, dass eben jeder von uns auf der suche nach antworten ist.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

naja .. letztendlich verdanken wir der religion, respektive der "externe Deutungshoheit", doch schon eine menge .. ohne sie, wäre der mensch weiterhin ein tier .. erst die relegion brachte dem menschen werte, moral, sitte, anstand .. all das, was wir heute sind.

ohne die relegion, aber auch ohne ihre "externe Deutungshoheit", wären wir heute nur stupide wesen, die nur darauf bedacht wären, ihre genetische information zuverstreuen eben weil diese genetische information uns das sagt. und das um jeden preis ! die relegion hat erst das tier im menschen gezähmt. 

@topic .. blödsinn 

"... würde unsere welt besser sein"

ohne machtstreben keine gewalt ergo kein krieg ergo COOOL


----------



## padme (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> naja .. letztendlich verdanken wir der religion, respektive der "externe Deutungshoheit", doch schon eine menge .. ohne sie, wäre der mensch weiterhin ein tier .. erst die relegion brachte dem menschen werte, moral, sitte, anstand .. all das, was wir heute sind.
> 
> ohne die relegion, aber auch ohne ihre "externe Deutungshoheit", wären wir heute nur stupide wesen, die nur darauf bedacht wären, ihre genetische information zuverstreuen eben weil diese genetische information uns das sagt. und das um jeden preis ! die relegion hat erst das tier im menschen gezähmt.



da muss ich dir leider widersprechen, die philosophie hat den menschen schon weit früher kultiviert, aber nicht nur die, die indianer am amazonas sind auch ohne religion auf ihre art kultiviert.
deshalb kann man das so nicht sagen...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> .. erst die relegion brachte dem menschen werte, moral, sitte, anstand .. all das, was wir heute sind.


 
Absolut falsch. Es gab in jedweder Form menschlichen Zusammenlebens, von den ersten Familiensippen bis hin zu den hohen Kulturen Werte-codices (ob nun schriftlich verifiziert oder durch mündliche Überlieferung durch Geschichten und Lieder), die das friedliche Zusammenleben innerhalb dieser Gemeinschaftsverbände regelten. Und zwar unabhängig von Religionen. Betrachtet man sich die Geschichte der süd- und mittelamerikanischen Hochkulturen, war es da gerade die Religion, die uns mit unseren heutigen Moral- und Sittenbegriffen den Magen umdrehen würde.



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> @topic .. blödsinn
> 
> "... würde unsere welt besser sein"
> 
> ohne machtstreben keine gewalt ergo kein krieg ergo COOOL


Da haste allerdings Recht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Hmm:
Neuen Thread zum Thema "(Un)Sinn von Relgionen"?
Ich denke, das Thema wird ganz schnell ganz weit über die Grenzen eines Threads zu Krieg&Gewalt hinauswachsen.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

@padme & fanator

sicherlich gab es seit beginn der menschwerdung vor 160.000 jahren moralisch / ethische gedanken, diese allerdings als philo. zubezeichnen halte ich für falsch. erste philo. gedanken begannen mit der ära platons, lange nach den hochkulturen und lange nach dem beginn des judentums.
philo. ist meiner ansicht nach, und ich denke in ihren grundzügen will sie so verstanden werden, eine reine wissenschaft. sie findet im kopf statt. worauf ich hinaus will. im gegensatz zur religion, mit all ihren "religionsausübern" fehlt mir bei der philo ebensolche perönlichkeiten. es gab keine philo.kreuzzüge, keine philo. bedingten opferdargaben etc. 
wie kann eine reine "denkenswissenschaft" menschen kultivieren, wenn diese persönlichkeiten fehlen. versteht ihr worauf ich hinaus will. nur der gedanke / idee an ein flugzeug, läßt menschen nicht fliegen.
argumentativ kann ich diese aussage aber nicht drehen. soll heißen, die philosophie bringt den gedanken, die religion führt diesen lediglich nur aus, ist falsch. denn die religion ist absolut, die philosophie ist genau das gegenteil. in der religion heißt zB auge um auge. philo. betrachtet kann man allerdings auch zu anderen schlüssen kommen. die philo. war und ist somit immer nur ein begleiter der wegbleiter zur menschwerdung -> den religionen.


----------



## padme (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

hi
ich habe nicht behauptet, dass die philosophie vor 160.000 jahren begonnen haben soll. es ging nur darum, zu zeigen, dass kultivierung auch ausserhalb der religion stattfinden kann, nur das war meine intention. 
die philosophie ansich nahm ihren dokumentierten anfang mit den 3 philosophen aus milet; da waren thales, parmenides und heraklit. diese lebten zwischen 585 - 480 v.chr.
die philosophie stellt fragen. sich wundern, ist das, was einen philosophen ausmacht. selbst die alten hochkulturen haben sich fragen gestellt. es gibt keine kulter die sich nicht die fragen gestellt hat, wer die menschen sind, oder woher kommen wir überhaupt?
die philosophie als wegbegleiter zur menschwerdung darzustellen, ja, diese aber in der religion enden zu lassen, nein, denn philosophie hat sich immer unabhängig der religion weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

@ ruyven: das geht nicht gut .... 

@:


logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> .... die philo. war und ist somit immer nur ein begleiter der wegbleiter zur menschwerdung -> den religionen.



Das mag deine Sicht sein, darum ging es mir aber nicht und ich bin auch weiterhin der Überzeugung, dass du da auf dem sprichwörtl. Holzweg bist. Die Begründung habe ich bereits geliefert.
Ohne das aktive Leben nach Werten, einer wie auch immer gearteten Moral und zivilisatorischen Grundsätzen, wäre eine friedliche (Ko-) Existenz der Menschheit bis zu meinetwegen Christi Geburt oder den monothaistischen Religionen nicht möglich gewesen. Aber die Menschheit existiert nun mal, wie schön erkannt bereits seit rund 150.000 Jahren, wobei man Formen größerer Familien- und Stammesverbände erst ab ca. 70.000 v.Chr. nachweisen kann. 

Jedenfalls frag ich mich, wie die Sumerer, die Ägypter und all die anderen untergegangenen Zivilisationen und ihre Vorfahren es bis zur Stunde Null geschafft haben zu überleben, wenn sie diese moralischen Werte des zivilisatorischen Gemeinschaftslebens erst durch eine (bestimmte?) Religion erfahren haben sollen.


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

wir drehen uns im kreis


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



logikwoelkchen.css schrieb:


> wir drehen uns im kreis


 
Nicht wirklich, denn bisher hast du deine Theorie noch nicht begründet und mein Posting hatte nix mit theoretischer, ungelebter Philosophie o.ä. zu tun. 
Edit:
Auch hast du bisher nicht präzisiert, um welche Art Religion es dir geht?
Naturreligionen? Mono- oder Polytheismus? Oder gar um generell spirituelles Gedanken.- und Wertegut.


----------



## padme (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

im grunde gehts mich nicht darum, hier jemanden zu belehren, aber ich denke, im prinzip meinen fanator und ich dasselbe, und stellen die religion aussen vor.
schönen gruss am morgen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ ruyven: das geht nicht gut ....



Das hier geht gleich noch viel schlechter, wenn es nicht zurück zum Thema kommt.


----------



## Axi (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ohne Krieg, Gewalt und Machtstreben würde die Menschheit lange nicht mehr existieren...*

Ich glaube das es mit einer Gewissen Gewalt bzw. mit Machtstreben die Menschheit damals nicht überlebt hätte. Wenn man sich die Natur anschaut, hat jedes Tier eine gewisse Gewalt bzw. Machtstreben sein Heim zu verteidigen und vielleicht auch auszubauen.
Nur übertreibt hier der Mensch leider Maßlos mit Machtstreben (wobei das meistens nur ein paar wenige sind die dann viele ins Verderben Stürzen)
Wobei hier geht es meistens um das "Kontrollieren" von vielen Leuten.


----------

